# Who are the best Warriors



## Map the Dragon (Aug 20, 2011)

So, who are the badest of the bad in terms of fantasy warriors? These are among my favorite characters in all of fantasy lit...no need for magic or tricks, just a sharp sword or axe, some muscle, and fearlessness. What do you think...certain characters, races, societies?

Check out my writing exercise thread I just posted on the Challenges board and get involved there. You'll see some of my favorites: Conan, Druss, Caramon, etc. 

In terms of races/cultures:

The Plainsmen in Dragonlance
The Dothraki in Game of Thrones


----------



## myrddin173 (Aug 20, 2011)

I would add the Koloss from the Mistborn series and the Time.Aiel from the Wheel of Time.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 21, 2011)

Kane, from Karl Edward Wagner's series. Probably at least a few incarnations of Moorcock's "Eternal Champion." Aragorn, of course, and the Rangers in general.


----------



## Xanados (Aug 31, 2011)

By the Gods! Really, guys?!

*Sigh*

*CHAOS WARRIORS.*


----------



## Shadoe (Aug 31, 2011)

I like Harry Dresden from the Dresden Files. Or Rachel Morgan from the Hallows series. Neither are particularly strong physically, but they just keep going and going and eventually they win.


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm seconding Dresden. 'nuff said.


----------



## Allyssianne (Sep 11, 2011)

I would say the Dark Hunters from Sherrilyn Kenyon's Dark Hunter series.  They're a little clichÃ©d, being immortal badboys executing things that prey on humans, but they're also quite interesting.  Given immortality by the goddess Artemis, the Dark Hunters are humans who were already fierce warriors during their human lives, but died, normally by brutal betrayal.  Lots of Greeks, Romans, Amazons, etc...  Some of them are granted powers, but most tend to use weapons.  Another thing I like is that there are pretty much equal amounts of male and female Dark Hunters.


----------



## Dragonie (Sep 12, 2011)

Thirding Harry Dresden! I like that he's not an invincible behemoth (or, he wasn't in the last book I read in the series) but instead he's got lots of tenacity and cleverness.


----------

